# How my GP makes me feel!



## Stitch147 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2016)

My GP is a T1 . He is spot on


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2016)

How the nurse looks when you tell her you have the occasional mild hypo...


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 4, 2016)

When you come for a blood test and you get this:


----------



## Ditto (Dec 4, 2016)

My sisters, both diabetics, think I worry too much about mine.

Also I'm not sure what a hypo is, I must Google. My sister, a long term diabetic, says you can't have a hypo if you're taking Metformin (not that I am) and I wondered is this true?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 4, 2016)

Ditto said:


> you can't have a hypo if you're taking Metformin


No, it's not true, anyone can have a hypo, it is fairly rare though.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 4, 2016)

My sister thinks she knows it all re D. So annoying.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2016)

Some good picks


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 5, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Also I'm not sure what a hypo is, I must Google.


Recently we had a Dr at a support group.  They said a hypo is 4 and below.  Also said a hypo could be a medical emergency.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 5, 2016)

This is what the nurse does when you tell her which veins are best to get blood from


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 5, 2016)

Ljc said:


> This is what the nurse does when you tell her which veins are best to get blood from
> View attachment 2397


Ooh...I know that look so well Ljc.


----------



## Annette (Dec 5, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh...I know that look so well Ljc.


Oh, yes. When you suggest that the other arm might be better and they say 'I've been doing this long enough to know, my dear!' And then they fail and you (nearly)manage to bite your tongue and say 'I've been having this done longer than you've been doing it, my dear...'


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2016)

How about this, when you try to show the nurse your blood sugar diary?


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 5, 2016)

I always tell them where to take blood from, and I don't take no for an answer. My right arm elbow vein was buggered up by a Rosa Kleb look alike in the Royal Blackburn Hospital.


----------



## Robin (Dec 5, 2016)

When I say to my GP 'I think my HbA1c has improved because I've been using the Libre'


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 5, 2016)

Annette said:


> Oh, yes. When you suggest that the other arm might be better and they say 'I've been doing this long enough to know, my dear!' And then they fail and you (nearly)manage to bite your tongue and say 'I've been having this done longer than you've been doing it, my dear...'


Remember when having daily intravenous antibiotics at the clinic one agency nurse had five goes to draw blood from the 'wrong' vein...as she was going in for her 6th try...had to stop her with a few 'gentle' words...and insist another nurse took it from the right vein...nightmare!


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 5, 2016)

Robin said:


> When I say to my GP 'I think my HbA1c has improved because I've been using the Libre'
> View attachment 2403


Oh dear Robin...not funny at all...but that attachment made me laugh so much...could be my GP...Dr.V...or as my friend refers to him...Dr Veg for all the interest he takes when I see him.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 5, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Remember when having daily intravenous antibiotics at the clinic one agency nurse had five goes to draw blood from the 'wrong' vein...as she was going in for her 6th try...had to stop her with a few 'gentle' words...and insist another nurse took it from the right vein...nightmare!


I normally only allow them three goes


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 5, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I normally only allow them three goes


I was a 'newbie' then Ljc...now they'd be lucky to have two!!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2016)

Some more good posts & picks   I wonder if they get trained to give them looks


----------

